# ciao

## coocha bella

ciao..

 :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

ciao e benvenuto nella community!

(ma sei sempre cosi' logorroico?  :Razz: )

----------

## gaffiere

benvenuto anche da parte mia, yamh...  :Embarassed:   scusate è mattino prestissimo!

see ya   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Ciao e Benvenuta (a?) !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

welcome to the real community   :Cool:   :Cool: 

no, no, no, aspetta, no, non parlare troppo, non riesco a dire niente....

----------

## [hammerfall]

 *Quote:*   

> no, no, no, aspetta, no, non parlare troppo, non riesco a dire niente....

 

sta cosa mi ricorda il nanetto di gesso della saga del "signore dei ratti"   :Laughing: 

ps: benvenut (cosi' non sbaglio sesso di sicuro)

----------

## mouser

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sta cosa mi ricorda il nanetto di gesso della saga del "signore dei ratti"  
> 
> 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   non lo trovo piu'....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## =DvD=

ciao.

----------

## nightblade

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *[hammerfall] wrote:*   
> 
> sta cosa mi ricorda il nanetto di gesso della saga del "signore dei ratti"  
> 
>  
> ...

 

neanch'io... ma quando e' uscito esattamente ?!

----------

## mouser

agli inizi di novembre....... devo provare a fare un giro in fumetteria..... magari offrendo in cambio una vergine potro' riuscire ad averlo...   :Laughing: 

----------

## nightblade

 *mouser wrote:*   

> agli inizi di novembre....... devo provare a fare un giro in fumetteria..... magari offrendo in cambio una vergine potro' riuscire ad averlo...  

 

Azz... devo assolutamente precederti.... *fletto i muscoli, e sono nel vuoto*

----------

## M4tteo

We//coMe!!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Benvenuto anche da parte mia  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

Benvenuto!

[ot]

che bello che è trovare altri fan del Ratto =)

"stai dicendo scemenze o ti hanno estratto il cervello alla lotteria?"  :Smile: 

[/ot]

----------

## mouser

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "stai dicendo scemenze o ti hanno estratto il cervello alla lotteria?" 
> 
> 

 

 *Rat-Max wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Tu sai dove siamo?"
> 
> Per chilometri e chilometri solo il nulla
> ...

 

----------

## nightblade

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   
> 
> "stai dicendo scemenze o ti hanno estratto il cervello alla lotteria?" 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Un thread di citazioni del ratto ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> L'universo e' incredibile... sembra infinito ma poi finisce all'improv
> 
> 

 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *nightblade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Azz... devo assolutamente precederti.... *fletto i muscoli, e sono nel vuoto*

 

aahahah è mitico quell'episodio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rota

ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Josuke

saluterò per educazione..ma sto post mi sembra un po' inutile..capisco i saluti e il post di un problema..ma ciao mi sembra na presa in giro

----------

## mouser

siamo in vena di perle....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Guardava al futuro con l'inguaribile ottimismo di un dodo
> 
> 

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> saluterò per educazione..ma sto post mi sembra un po' inutile..capisco i saluti e il post di un problema..ma ciao mi sembra na presa in giro

 

Si infatti mi puzza tanto di un account per spam pero' non possiamo fare nulla perche' non ha infranto le regole.

----------

## wiky

ma questo thread ha come scopo di dialogo gentoo? non mi pare! Quindi dovrebbe essere chiuso....

Questo provvedimento disciplinare (di chiudere il thread) e' stato preso nei confronti di persone che avevano bisogno di una mano dalla comunita' open source solo perche' usavano una distribuzione diversa da gentoo e non viene intrapreso lo stesso provvedimento nei confronti di un post completamente inutile? 

viva la liberta', la democrazia, ma soprattutto lo spirito di collaborazione!

Cmq. ciao...anche da parte mia....se poi vuoi apriamo un altro thread parlando di come ti chiami, un altro sul colore dei miei capelli e così via....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@wiky: Che sia inutile questo thread sono d'accordo con te, sul fatto di chiuderlo no visto che non ha infranto nessuna regola. Per quanto riguarda la chiusura degli OT noi (moderatori) cerchiamo di essere i piu' coerenti possibili, questo non vuol dire che non ci sbagliamo mai (purtroppo sbagliamo tutti). Quello della chiusura di post su altre distro lo facciamo per non ritrovarci con troppi post che parlano di una distro differente da gentoo se no ci ritroverremmo, credo, con una quantita' di thred allucinate. Come gia' detto non possiamo chiudere tutti gli OT perche' per quanto possano essere inutili creano comunque il gruppo. Abbiamo preso questa linea per gli OT e' adesso stiamo cercando di tenerla. Come gia' detto doverse volte quando si introdurranno i subforums si cambiera' anche la filosofia per gli OT ma per il momento credo che cosi' funzioni.

----------

## randomaze

 *wiky wrote:*   

> ma questo thread ha come scopo di dialogo gentoo? non mi pare! Quindi dovrebbe essere chiuso....

 

Ah beh, allora anche questi:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=229828

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=261507

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247507

(giusto per prenderne un paio recenti....)

Anzi, dato che presentarsi a una comunità in generale non é peccato forse questo sarebbe più in topi degli altri (le mie considerazioni sul thread le faccio dopo....)

 *Quote:*   

> Questo provvedimento disciplinare (di chiudere il thread) e' stato preso nei confronti di persone che avevano bisogno di una mano dalla comunita' open source

 

Il punto é che questi forum non sono di "supporto alla comunità open source" ma sono di supporto a una "sottocomunità della comunità open source", in particolare quella comunità che usa Gentoo GNU/Linux. E' corretta l'osserrvazione di fedeliallalinea che dice che se si aprissero topic per configurare la SGHDSAS 1.0 (nota distribuzione usata in una regione della Jacuzia) probabilmente il numero di post diventerebbe ingestibile (non che adesso sia facile...).

Tra l'altro non li vedo neanche come un "provvedimento disciplinare"  ma come un "consiglio": se qualcuno ha bisogno di aiuto per cofigurare una Debian, o una Mdk o altro forse é bene che chieda a chi conosce la distribuzione in questione.

Ci sono i forum generalisti e ci sono i forum dedicati. In ogni caso nessuno (almeno a che mi risulti) é mai stato mandato via solo perché non usava gentoo, semplicemente gli é stato detto che "non é il posto giusto in cui chiedere", e il post é stato chiuso. Chiuso, non cancellato.

Se poi qualcuno legge il post (perché, sottolineo: é stato chiuso e non cancellato) e, conoscendo l'argomento, decide di aiutare la persona con un pm fa bene, e mi complimento con lui.

In merito al post... effettivamente questo post come presentazione é un poco scarno, e potrebbe sembrare spam (ma non vedo il "punto pubblicitario"), certo é iniziato "male" ed é finito parlando di Ortolani, che sarà anche un piacevole fumetto ma é assolutamente OT e irriguardoso nei confronti di chi ha aperto il topic. (certo, se veramente si tratta di spam probabilmente l'autore ha molto da imparare da voi....  :Rolling Eyes:  )

coocha bella, se ti ho involontariamente scambiato per uno spammer/spammatrice e così non é scusami/scusaci.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> coocha bella, se ti ho involontariamente scambiato per uno spammer/spammatrice e così non é scusami/scusaci.

 

Stesso vale anche per me

----------

## [hammerfall]

io chiedo perdono per aver citato l'opera del sommo ortolani   :Rolling Eyes:   non intendevo scatenare questo putiferio   :Laughing: 

*si fustiga con una salsiccia calabra  mentre si obbliga a leggere il manuale di  windows*

----------

## nightblade

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> certo é iniziato "male" ed é finito parlando di Ortolani, che sarà anche un piacevole fumetto ma é assolutamente OT e irriguardoso nei confronti di chi ha aperto il topic. 

 

Qui un vero e proprio "topic" non c'era, secondo me. Comunque riconosco che, dopo la prima citazione, la cosa ci e' un po' sfuggita di mano... sorry

----------

## mouser

chiedo venia   :Embarassed:  anch'io..... in effetti, oltre ad essere irriguardoso verso chi ha aperto il post (anche se, tra parentesi, in altri topic piu' non ha visto da parte sua che una sigla tipo Co/me mi sembra), e' sfuggito di mano il discorso Ortolani, ecc.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> coocha bella, se ti ho involontariamente scambiato per uno spammer/spammatrice e così non é scusami/scusaci
> 
> 

 

quoto

----------

## stefanonafets

Ma che sta succedendo? non ho mai visto tanti interventi dei moderatori come in questo periodo...

Cmq, WLCOME (ma degnati di rispondere, no?   :Laughing:  ) !!!

----------

## molesto

emerge ciao 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

raga ma basta un post con un titolo un tantino vago e tutti si scatenano in ot senza precedenti   :Laughing: 

Non ho niente contro gli ot, ma moderiamoci (senza tutte le volte scomodare i moderatori)

----------

## ClodX

Ciao a tutti! Sono claudia, una new entry sia di Gentoo che di Linux...

Non ho visto nessun topic inerente ai nuovi arrivati e quasi mi sento in colpa x averlo messo io...  :Confused: 

Beh al massimo in poco tempo svanirà sotto gli altri   :Smile: 

Cosa mi ha spinto a utilizzare il pinguino pur nn conoscendo nulla di programmazione e avendo una conoscenza terra terra dei pc? sostanzialmente, windows mi ha rotto...ho fatto il passo quando m sn sorpresa piangere perchè il pc crasciava continuamente (cancellando la mia tesina d'esame....), poi vabbè, col portatile nuovo (e Vista annesso) mi sono definivamente convinta. Avere un pc che rimane connesso a internet per mezz'ora poi ogni 2 minuti la connessione cade non è proprio bello...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Fatto sta che ora dovrò lavorare parecchio x imparare a usare Linux, soprattutto capire come fare a risolvere i problemi (perchè per ora per me sono davvero tanti). Il mio caro fratellone si è strippato cn Gentoo e ha provveduto a installarmelo ma non ha molto tempo per starmi dietro, quindi..... Eccomi pronta a sbirciare i vostri discorsi, mentre da sola posso solo fare disegni di Tux   :Surprised: 

A presto ^^

----------

## lavish

Ciao Claudia! Benvenuta nella comunita' gentoo!

Fa sempre piacere quando la componente femminile della comunita' opensource si fa sentire  :Smile: 

Ho unito il tuo messaggio a questa discussione, che verra' usata d'ora in poi per la presentazione dei nuovi utenti!

Enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## randomaze

Ciao, e benvenuta  :Very Happy: 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ho unito il tuo messaggio a questa discussione, che verra' usata d'ora in poi per la presentazione dei nuovi utenti!

 

Non so se è proprio di buon augurio fare il merge su un topic aperto da un utente con 1 post   :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non so se è proprio di buon augurio fare il merge su un topic aperto da un utente con 1 post  

 

Si' ma coocha bella e' troppo "  :Laughing:  " come nick  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti! Sono claudia, una new entry sia di Gentoo che di Linux...
> 
> Non ho visto nessun topic inerente ai nuovi arrivati e quasi mi sento in colpa x averlo messo io... 

 

ce ne è uno per i nickname, uno per il "di dove sei" e forse sarebbe il caso di renderli un poco più visibili tutti e tre.

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> Il mio caro fratellone si è strippato cn Gentoo e ha provveduto a installarmelo ma non ha molto tempo per starmi dietro, quindi...

 

 :Shocked:  non ci posso credere!

Un fratello/sorella minore che pensa bene di scocciare gli altri invece del parente esperto più prossimo con le sue assurde domande da utonto!  :Twisted Evil: 

sono tanto invidioso  :Evil or Very Mad:  Non è giusto!

Benvenuta in ogni caso.

----------

## ClodX

ma lol!!!   :Very Happy:   rassegnati, mi vedrai spesso! dovrò passare la soglia dell'utonto prima o poi no?  :Wink: 

appena torno sul mio pc (e su Linux) posterò come avatar una delle foto che ho fatto a Tux (nn immaginate quanto mi sn divertita!), gli ho fatto un book che parla da solo...

Besos!

----------

## Deus Ex

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> gli ho fatto un book che parla da solo...
> 
> 

 

Un book a un pinguino!?!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Altro che utonto! Qua abbiamo già una PRO!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ps: benvenuta

----------

## ClodX

Grazie ^^

eh eh, se c'Ã¨ un posto dove caricarle nel forum lo faccio XD

sn una quindicina O_o

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Benvenuta tra noi  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> eh eh, se c'Ã¨ un posto dove caricarle nel forum lo faccio XD

 

Nel forum non si possono caricare immagini... però puoi metterle su flickr/picasaweb/photobucket e poi postare qui il link  :Wink: 

----------

## ClodX

Grazie! (sei un figo)

Spero di postare presto informationi + utili a tutti   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

Benvenuta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Benvenuta... Gentoo per iniziare?? Girerei a te (e al fratellone) il tuo commento 2 post dietro!

Arcore???

No tranqui non tiriamo in ballo la politica.... volevo solo dire: Arcore? --> Milano --> GentooPub!   :Laughing: 

----------

## ClodX

No no aspe c'Ã¨ un Gentoo pub a Milano o Ã¨ una cosa nostra spartana?! in entrambi i casi Ã¨ fighissimo!

vi posto i link del

"Book di Tux"

1-[IMG]http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/3817/cherelaxkj3.th.jpg[/IMG] (una delle mie preferite!!)

2-[IMG]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/3175/chefigocp6.jpg[/IMG]

3-[IMG]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/6596/chestrippatorh1.jpg[/IMG]

4-[IMG]http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/3109/cosafaiiiiiicd9.jpg[/IMG]

5-[IMG]http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/9688/cosasstrippasb0.jpg[/IMG]

6-[IMG]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/4333/hackingprofondonr2.jpg[/IMG]

7-[IMG]http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/246/macssuonijf5.jpg[/IMG]

8-[IMG]http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/15/macssuoni2fq3.jpg[/IMG]  (un'altra delle mie preferite)

9-[IMG]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/586/pianistaft4.jpg[/IMG]

10-[IMG]http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/5057/studialachitarrarb7.jpg[/IMG]

11-[IMG]http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8605/vedutaaereava0.jpg[/IMG] (nn vi dico dove sn salita x farla)

12-[IMG]http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/4303/xboxmq0.jpg[/IMG]

13-[IMG]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/134/relaxjb5.jpg[/IMG]

14-[IMG]http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/1086/tux018ti3.jpg[/IMG]

15-[IMG]http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4710/tuxdrivernr5.jpg[/IMG]

16-[IMG]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/9594/hacking2qd0.jpg[/IMG]

come potete vedere mi sn divertita...ce n'Ã¨ x tutti i gusti, mi manca un Tux-sommozzatore e uno ciclista, e sn a posto XD

Nn so se Imageshack permette d scaricarle, ma se le volete nn esitate a chiedermele!

Baci!

(vado a capire xkÃ¨ si Ã¨ generata una copia di Gentoo oltre a Gentoo...)Last edited by ClodX on Tue May 15, 2007 10:54 am; edited 9 times in total

----------

## bandreabis

Spartana spartana.... vedessi com'è spartana!  :Laughing: 

Con la gente che ci va.... vedessi che facce!   :Shocked: 

C'è un thread in questo stesso sottoforum.

PS: come mai nelle tue foto preferite ci sta sempre una birra???   :Razz: 

PPS. quoto Deus Ex e dico anche io: "Altro che utonto! Qua abbiamo già una PRO!"

A.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> vi posto i link del "Book di Tux"

 

Simpatico  :Wink: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Spartana spartana.... vedessi com'è spartana!  

 

Prima di generare confusione: "Gentoo Pub" non é un locale, ma semplicemente un appuntamento di un pò di persone che si ritrovano in un locale "convenzionale". 

Certo, se qualcuno un giorno decide di aprire un locale con tale nome si ricordi di inviare l'invito per l'inaugurazione   :Cool: 

Con la gente che ci va.... vedessi che facce!   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> C'è un thread in questo stesso sottoforum.

 

Per essere precisi: questo  :Wink: 

----------

## ClodX

OOOOH! ce l'ho fatta a mettere dei link decenti -_- imageshack mi sta sul...

Grazie randomaze, ho fatto un saltino sull'altro thread  :Wink: 

----------

## Cobra78

Salve a tutti, sono utente Linux/Ubuntu da 2 anni e mezzo circa, dopo diverse visite in questo forum per trovare le patche più radioattive possibile sul kernel e mille sperimentazioni su ubuntu, ho deciso di affacciarmi finalmente a Gentoo.

Tra un tempo x indefinito dovrebbe terminare la compilazione di Gnome e vedrò subito se riesco a cavarci i piedi da solo o dovrò subito rompervi le scatole con le mie domande da niubbo  :Very Happy: 

Saluti ^^

PS: Si, beh, dunque, ho già pisciato fuori sbagliando sezione -_-'' Chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera.......

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Cobra78  :Wink: 

Benvenuto

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

> magari offrendo in cambio una vergine potro' riuscire ad averlo...

 

Impossibile. Non esistono piu' vergini!!!

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   magari offrendo in cambio una vergine potro' riuscire ad averlo... 
> 
> Impossibile. Non esistono piu' vergini!!!

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   federico. una potevi lasciarla!

----------

## djinnZ

Inviato: 19.00 Sabato 15 Dicembre 2007 *federico wrote:*   

> Inviato: 11.50 Martedì 14 Dicembre 2004 *mouser wrote:*   ... ...

 

 :Shocked: 

 :Question:   :Exclamation: 

[EDIT]

mi torna in mente questa simpatica storiella a proposito dell'Alighiero:

un signore a lui sconosciuto lo fermò una volta in piazza chiedendogli: «Qual è il cibo più buono del mondo?». «L’uovo», rispose Dante.

Un anno dopo, nella stessa piazza, lo stesso signore lo reincontrò e gli domandò «Con che (condimento)?». «Con il sale», fu la risposta.

Ovviamente per me è più un segno di non aver altro a cui pensare od essere un tantino "toccati".  :Twisted Evil: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## lavish

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

